# So what fishing stuff did Santa bring ya?



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I actually did pretty good this year as I got a set of Frog Togs rain suit and the best was a Garmin Street Pilot c330 GPS.Also got a pair of fleece lined jeans that should help on those cold days and a real nice pair of finger less gloves with the mitten fold down.I should be set for winter fishing now. 

Howd yall do?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Got some rubber boots, some warm stuff and a GIANT remote for the TV  I aint sure yet if they did it so I can find that sucker or are they tryn to tell me I am getting old and blind? :redface:


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i was hoping for a zeebaas and dailwa saltiga rod...oh well, next year.

i got a fishing stories calendar thing, columbia fishing shirt, scale and foul weather jacket.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Today I received a*

Fly reel and rod, Line and leader material for it. Also received a bunch of swimmers and plugs, fishing bucket looks like a lineman bucket.. A gift certificate to purchase more fishing stuff at Dick's. Pretty good year for me! opcorn:I just liked watching my kids open there gifts.. 5yr old boy with guitar,ipod,and best of all rockets from santa..


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Cdog*

sounds like we have the same Santa ......... lol 

I got a Garmin C330, fleece lined jeans, getting a set of frog toggs with my Gift card, and Mrs Santa paid to have ny Nitro built .... I got the blank and she covered the rest ...... Think I will let her catch the first one on it ......


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

rgking03 said:


> ... ,and best of all rockets from santa..


We don't do much for the adults either. My wife does not know what I need or want unless I specifically lay it out so I bought myself an 8'0 tica dolphin rod 3/4-3 oz and a Shimano Stradic 5000FH both used from the Marketplace and Fleabay. My wife got me a nice pair of breathable waterproof boots from Lands End for when I am out walking/working in the rain and snow. I am sure I could fish in them too 

It was great watching my 6 year old girl open her presents. Santa brought her a combo Monopoly, Scrabble, Chess, Checker, Domino game set, plus some fake wooden food and metal cookware. I highlight(quote) the rockets because she got those for her birthday in October. We launched it over Thanksgiving and will probably launch again this week


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

I ended up with $125 in Bass Pro gift cards, a ton of new bass lures, and a Bionic Blade crappie/panfish (maybe trout) rod. Oh yeah, and a GPS thing for the truck. all of my family finally decided to unload the fishin gear on me this christmas...helps to have a fishin girlfriend too lol :fishing:


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

New watch, new filet knife, and a hard Plano hinged tackle box for all my reel repair tools and parts. (Think she was giving me a hint that she doesn't want them scattered all over the kitchen table anymore)


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

My Christmas came earlier. We pretty much do things for the kids at Xmas:


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

well for chanuka i got a bingo scratch off lotto ticket from my grandma 
ended up winning 77 dollars 
went straight to bass pro and restocked my empty tackle box!!! 


:fishing:+:beer:=


----------



## CIRCLEHOOK76 (Dec 1, 2007)

my girlfriend spoiled me this year; new Costa Del Mars, stocking full of Gulp!, and a gold Avet LX..............


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

A Saltist 30H and a 14' AFAW Big Beach blank for my Winter project!  I just have to put in the Carbonex drag washers and I'll be set for Spring...

Sandcrab


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Santa in the big White Truck*

Lip Ripper got me the following: 
Penn 450ssg on an Ugly Stik...&
Shimano 1000 on a Solara

Used and sandy.... They look familiar..

Good stuff!!!


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

the count so far is $250 in BPS gift cards..
CDog,ur gonna love the fleece lined jeans!!


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

*Christmas!*

Wife got me one of those berkley portable line spooling systems,which works great!I think that was a hint she was tired of holding a pencil through the spool after all these years .Stocking full of Gulp stuff,and some Non slip filet gloves.Oh and some new shoes which i needed lol.:fishing:


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i got 50$ from my sister.

went out. bought a bottle of seltzer to drink and 2 NY lotto, set for life cards.

won 150$.

nice eh?

now with 179$. maybe ill buy that rod or that reel... thehehheheh


----------



## SurfRookie (Dec 10, 2007)

*Santa was good*

Got a new Saltist 30H and OM 12' rod. Starting to get hooked on equipment. This could be bad!:beer:


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Nissan 2008 4x4 Frontier from the Missus and my Dad.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

chesapeakecarper said:


> Nissan 2008 4x4 Frontier from the Missus and my Dad.


good thing it wasnt a tundra.
they still have alot of problems somehow.


but man.. those fleece lined jeans... must be nice when going commando.


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

*Here what I got from friends & family for being notorious tackle ho*

Saltiga 30, Fin-nor Ahab 8, quantum energy PTI 40, 8ft Daiwa Procaster Cov.rod, St.Croix 7ft Tidemaster and Triumph + Capricorn 3500 (combo)


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

3 sets of titanium low riders with SIC inserts
















3 AFAW 13' surf blanks


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

The thought really does count in my case this year:

Found out my wife went to Dick's lookin' for a Shimano Biomaster and spent 45 minutes tryin' to find someone to help her. In the end, she told me that they don't carry it and that we should go to BPS.  After telling her that they are JDM reels, she lost interest and we started talkin' about shoes.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Saltist 30H, Columbia raingear, Shimano plug bag that hooks on to a wader belt, bucket of gulp, $25 BPS gift card that I turned into 6 Mirrolures and plugs yesterday, 5 plugs from BPS, 2 spools PowerPro, Eric Clapton's new book, new filet knife, new headlamp, a $50 Bonefish gift card, and a rod display rack. Made out like a bandit!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

HellRhay, where do you get your LR guides?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

kmw21230 said:


> HellRhay, where do you get your LR guides?


my bro sent them to me from japan.


----------



## Johnny Reb (Dec 26, 2007)

How bout 5 days on Hatteras Island starting 12/27/07!!!!!!!!
Got me some gulps and about 16 combos from 12 foot hammerheads to small baitfish. Hope the wind will hold fare and calm!!!!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

how much do they retail?



HellRhaY said:


> my bro sent them to me from japan.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Visual Wrap software 
Billy Vivona's book to accompany it
Finish mixing cups and stirring sticks in the stocking
2 decorative wrap VHS videos if I can get my VCR to work and remember how to use it lol
$30 gift certificate to mudhole
iPod nano (does that count?)
cordless dremel (for sanding guide feet?? lol)


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

kmw21230 said:


> how much do they retail?


retail is about $145 per set of 7guides.
I'm using 8 guides since the AFAW 13' has a softer tip.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

TreednNC said:


> Visual Wrap software
> Billy Vivona's book to accompany it
> Finish mixing cups and stirring sticks in the stocking
> 2 decorative wrap VHS videos if I can get my VCR to work and remember how to use it lol _get_ _a dvd already?_
> ...


merry chrsitmass treed


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I guess the thought counts. I got a scale. Not the kind that weighs the fish, the kind that weighs the fisherman. :redface:


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

*Mrs. Claus*

Delivered a SWEET penn 980 (helps that the anniversary is the 24th), a 6'6" tsunami rod for the Abu 6500 I picked up from Ebay, A really really big Tackle Logic TL 3306-03 system (8 really big trays included), and a stocking full of Storms, mirrolures, and gotcha plugs. O.K. so it wasn't an 08 Nissan Frontier, but a nice haul anyway!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> merry chrsitmass treed



They dont have a DVD in it yet....

Not a chance 

lol may want to take the dremel with me somewhere....

and Merry Christmas to you and yours as well!


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

$100 Bass Pro Cards. New Maui Jim Hokus (last pair flew out the window and watched as 2 cars ran them over). Handheld Garmin waterproof GPS. 3 different Under Armor items. Hand warmers. Nike "weather resistance" jacket. And money towards my Everglades fishign trip in January!

Almost forgot, plus the autographed Bill Dance hat discussed in The Lounge


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

HellRhay ... thanks by the way for the Dolphin, it is real schweet. Can't wait to toss some metal with it on Thursday while I am out shivering on the beach waiting for a big hit on a bunker head. It should be a balmy 50 degrees for a high but that is great for this time of year! 

I paired it up with a Shimano Stradic 5000FH I won on Fleabay. Those were my Christmas presents. Your pair of Tica's will be fishing together on Thursday ... as long as Fishbait is bringing his


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

cygnus-x1 said:


> HellRhay ... thanks by the way for the Dolphin, it is real schweet. Can't wait to toss some metal with it on Thursday while I am out shivering on the beach waiting for a big hit on a bunker head. It should be a balmy 50 degrees for a high but that is great for this time of year!
> 
> I paired it up with a Shimano Stradic 5000FH I won on Fleabay. Those were my Christmas presents. Your pair of Tica's will be fishing together on Thursday ... as long as Fishbait is bringing his


i haven't mailed fishbaits items yet.
there was a looong line before the 25th. If i can get out of work tomorrow, i'll mail FB's stuff.

I'm glad you liked that rod. it had caught plenty fo fish, i hope you'll have more with that rod.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> HellRhay ... thanks by the way for the Dolphin, it is real schweet. Can't wait to toss some metal with it on Thursday while I am out shivering on the beach waiting for a big hit on a bunker head. It should be a balmy 50 degrees for a high but that is great for this time of year!
> 
> I paired it up with a Shimano Stradic 5000FH I won on Fleabay. Those were my Christmas presents. Your pair of Tica's will be fishing together on Thursday ... as long as Fishbait is bringing his


Cyg, you're gonna love that rod. I got 2 of them already and you may remember seeing me cast those at Colbourne creek. I always cast 4oz with mine and I can get 4 out as far as most can with a full size heaver! Strong and light. That's what makes them my favorite mini heaver.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

are those the same guides that come with the ballistic?



HellRhaY said:


> retail is about $145 per set of 7guides.
> I'm using 8 guides since the AFAW 13' has a softer tip.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> are those the same guides that come with the ballistic?


The ballistic has chromed stainless steel lowrider guides.


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Well I got a bunch of cash$ which is gonna equal fishing equiptment....a OBPA calendar ...but best gift a crosley record player that you can record vinyl records straight to cds..cool beans


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> The thought really does count in my case this year:
> 
> Found out my wife went to Dick's lookin' for a Shimano Biomaster and spent 45 minutes tryin' to find someone to help her. In the end, she told me that they don't carry it and that we should go to BPS.  After telling her that they are JDM reels, she lost interest and we started talkin' about shoes.


Can you get a credit or something? That way, you can get the Biomaster? That was the route that I went with, so I got a Biomaster 4000. Told the wife how/where to get it, and upon needing an ebay and a paypal account, she just told me to order it and that she'll pay for it.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I got gift cards to both Dick's and Sports authority so I get to pick out what I want


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Lowrance ifinder H2o GPS reciever.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Santa was good to me this year.

Got a new OM12' surf rod - beautiful piece! I can't believe how nice it is now that I have one in my hands!

Also will be getting my SL-X30SHA as soon as the backorder gets in from the baitshack - Thanks Greg!

Got a new saltwater tackle box. Now to fill it with all kinds of stuff for blues, spanish and stripers - you guys got any suggestions for lures and tackle for these feeshes? Got gift cards burning a hole in my pocket...  I'm gonna start with the stuff I have in my fishing bucket and sorting it into the box this week. I already have gotchas, bucktails and glass minnows and an assortment of weights, hooks, and fish finder and bottom rigs, but I want to expand my selection.

I can hardly wait to get to the DE surf to try this beast out.

Now to pick up my 2008 licenses and I'll be good to go.

Thanks Santa!

Steve


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

a new 2500 Caproicorn spinning trout reel.

the look and smile of my daughter opening her gifts from Santa.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

Santa thinks skiing here altho hubby & son found a couple of "pink marias" (thanks for the link, chump!) in their stockings ....

other than that Santa brought:
new external hard drive for son's puter
ipod
snowboard & travel bag
2 prs skis/travel bag
ski tuning table & vises/files
lotsa clothes for daughter
incredible mega-mixer thing for concoctions-haven't tried it yet

but the best thing Santa brought is a trip to Breckenridge for the family in February!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

fishinmama said:


> Santa thinks skiing here altho hubby & son found a couple of "pink marias" (thanks for the link, chump!) in their stockings ....


No problem, Fishinmama. Hope they produce big time for you guys.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

*cleand up*

must have been a good boy this year got a new camera depthfinder new waders new pfd 20 bags of gulps boga grip handheld gps tomtom for the truck and about 100 in dicks card and after all that even got me a SPECIAL late night gift from ms clause


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

http://www.thewavebox.com/


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

Gift card for BPS. Ordered my gift( range finder) ASAP Christmas morning. Received confirmation e-mail. "Back ordered item". Next year I will ask to get the card earlier so that I can beat the mad rush and have my item in time.

Also received a large metal piece of artwork, it's a pompano of course. Nice.

A nice check, which I shall be turning into an AFAW Estuary rod.

Used to wish Christmas would come several times a year, now I am grateful only once.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I was bad. I got coal. 

Do self bought presents count? If so, then my truck got a new set of Michelin LTX's!


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i got a Diawa Tierra 3000 loaded with 15lb braid ona G-Loomis GL3 rod, and man does it cast a country mile plus some


got a food saver to so i can vacum pack some fish


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I got a chance at salvation thanks to the atoning sacrifice of my Lord and Savior. 

And some waders to wear to "church" on the weekends.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Not much in fishing but tools and car parts for my Z28.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

I got avet SX,HDX,Korker boots,Gortex parka and bibs,Chest waders,Sinker molds and a ps3 lol


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> I was bad. I got coal.
> 
> Do self bought presents count? If so, then my truck got a new set of Michelin LTX's!


That wasnt coal stop following me when i walk on the beach with a shovel


----------



## chumrunner (Nov 6, 2007)

With the combined contributions of Santa, and some very generous family members i was pretty much able to upgrade most of my equipment. Wasn't all for Christmas (I have a Dec. B-day and also just got a bunch of graduation money), but close enough.

My loot includes a Senator 113, Daiwa SL-X30sha, OM 12' heavy rod, new tackle bag, cable, crimps and hooks for shark rigs, fighting belt and an 8' bait rod for the wife Can't wait to break it all in properly:fishing:


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Carey Chan "Target" limited edition print, # 512 of 850 My wonderful girlfriend and dog got it for me.


<a href="http://s87.photobucket.com/albums/k129/outfishin28/?action=view&current=newcamera005.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k129/outfishin28/newcamera005.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


<a href="http://s87.photobucket.com/albums/k129/outfishin28/?action=view&current=newcamera003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k129/outfishin28/newcamera003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


the dog recieved the raggedy ann dog chew toy, ass seen in the picture.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

John81 said:


> That wasnt coal stop following me when i walk on the beach with a shovel


Dude, if that's what it is, might I suggest you consult a physician, PDQ! :--|


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

ooh, and I forgot, I also got a down comforter with fish on it, from columbia outfitters. And a sweet pea coat with anchors on the buttons.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

ooeric said:


> good thing it wasnt a tundra.
> they still have alot of problems somehow.


Yea...I've been clued-in to that for a while esp. since I now own 3 Nissan pu's (plus a van) and the Tundra doesn't make my list to last 200K+ miles...opcorn:


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

225.00 in gift cards from BP
Rapala fishing game (Wii)
Butane lighter for my CIGARS
Some cigars
100.00 check (will give 50 to the wife)
From me to me a 6'6" custom light action spinning rod.
BP= another king set up and a small reel for my new rod.


----------

